# falla con balastro electronico



## carlosenati (Ene 19, 2015)

*H*ola *,* desearía me pudieran dar una idea de las posibles causas de esta falla ,espero poder hacerme entender para ver si puedo darle solución a esta incógnita q*ue* tengo.

*H*ace un tiempo ya hice una instalación eléctrica de un almacén el cual se hizo en una casa q*ue* se alquilo la cual contaba con suministro monofasica .esta instalación consta de luminarias con balastros electrónicos osram cada uno de estos maneja cuatro equipos fluorescentes ,toma corrientes y alimentación para cctv.

*L*uego se hizo una expansión del almacén a un segundo nivel casi con las mismas características del primer nivel alimentadas de un solo tablero general ambos niveles.

*E*stuvo todo bien durante un periodo prolongado de tiempo hasta q*ue* un día las luces fluorescentes del primer nivel se empezaban a apagar una por una ,a pesar q*ue* les cambiaba por transformadores de otra marca seguía la misma falla.

*Y* bueno la falla se origino casi al mismo tiempo q*ue* se le quito el suministro de la casa alquilada y se tomo suministro de la linea trifasica de la empresa.

*H*e revisado casi todos los empalmes de las luces y están perfectos,
en un momento ya q*ue* no había instalado toma atierra en el tablero le pusimos tierra y las luces q*ue* estaban apagadas empezaron a prender como por arte de magia lo a malo es q*ue* despues de una semana se han vuelto a quemar.

*S*e me pasan muchas posibilidad es por la cabeza:

*U*na puede ser un cable rasgado ya q*ue* la tubería es conduit podría estar haciendo masa y aumentando el voltaje,pero al mismo tiempo supongo q*ue* con ta tierra se eliminaría esa falla.

*O*tra posible falla creí podría ser un falso en los empalmes pero ya revise por lo menos la a mayor parte de las luminarias y al parecer están bien

*T*ambién me incline por las armónicas q*ue* estén subiendo el voltaje pero no soy muy experto en esos temas y seria difícil de comprobar.

*L*legue a pensar q*ue* eran los transformadores en un comienzo pero le puse otros modelos y la falla sigue.

*H*e megado las fases están un poco bajas entre los 2 y 3 mega ohm pero dentro del rango permisible creo yo.


*B*ueno agradezco cualquier ayuda o guía q*ue* se me pueda dar ya q*ue* es la primera vez q*ue* se me presenta una falla tan compleja y quisiera poder contar con sus consejos. ...


----------



## capitanp (Ene 19, 2015)

habria que ver como distribuiste el neutro en las luminarias, podrias poner un diagrama unifilar del lugar


----------



## carlosenati (Ene 19, 2015)

*E*n esta instalación no utilizamos el neutro,segun me han dicen .y bueno solo estamos tomando dos polos del suministro trifasico. 

*L*a instalación solo son cuatro equipos q*ue* manejan cuatro fluorescentes de 18w cada uno q*ue* son controlados por un interruptor doble cada uno maneja dos equipos.

*Y* los toma corrientes y cámaras y ces de emergencia tiene cada uno su llave independiente.


----------



## sublime_0410 (Ene 19, 2015)

Una pregunta. la red trifasica es a 110v por linea o a 220v por linea?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 20, 2015)

yo una ves vi algo parecido ,
los balastos electrónicos se quemaban uno a uno y esto paso en un segundo piso ,cuando en el primer piso agregaron luces dicroicas con transformadores electronicos,
lo único que se me ocurrió es que los transformadores de las dicroicas eran tan malos que no tenían filtro em (la ferrita esa con la bobina) 
y que por eso afectaba a los balastos electrónicos,
la solución del momento fue ,que al momento de reparar los balastos,
aparte de cambiar las 2 resistencia abiertas y los dos 13007 de cada balasto , le reemplace los capasitores de 4,7 micros por 400 volt  por unos de 47 micros por 400 volt,
duraban mas tiempo,pero se quemaban igual, ya no fue como cuando antes de estar instalados las dicroicas 
al final tambien se quemaban las dicroicas


----------



## shevchenko (Ene 20, 2015)

Buenas, te comento que me paso ami hace unos dias.
Me llaman de "emergencia" un viernes tarde y como no atendi el Lunes me llamaron a primera hora, cuando fui, ya habían llevado un electricista y habían cambiado TODAS las lamparas ya que estaban quemadas y la fotocelula la cambiaron 3 veces, las primeras 2 veces aguanto unos pocos minutos... la tercera vez supuesta mente quedo todo bien pero a la noche se quemo TODO otra vez... cuando comencé conecte directamente sin fotocelula pero con un cable desde otra alimentación, así que seguí el "error" desde la fotocelula hacia atrás, y me encontré que habían conectado un portón eléctrico a la misma linea de las luces, cuando desarme la tapa del circuito del portón, el fusible y demás componentes de protección bien PERO 3 relevadores derretidos...  y el motor también "pegado" ...

Esto que voy a decir para mi es imposible y el que fue a arreglar el portón también dijo que era mentira pero solo se me ocurre que:
 Los cables eran muy finitos para los 1400 watts en luces ademas  en 1 solo circuito de la trifasica, cuando el portón aplicaba consumo la tensión bajaba mucho y cuando cortaba bruscamente la tensión subía y quemaba las lamparas... despues del arreglo de engrosar los cables y desconectar el portón de ese circuito hasta el dia de hoy esta andando sin problemas con una fotocelula de 2400 watts (que tal vez es mentira ya que solo tiene un Relè común de 10a como las otras chiquitas)

En la trifasica hay 1 Negativo y 3 positivos, entre ese negativo y cualquier positivo hay siempre si o si 220v acá en argentina. PERO entre los positivos tenemos entre 1y2=110 entre 2y3=220  y entre 1y3=380 si mi memoria no falla claro... nunca use 110 y  380 solo para la parte del ascensor y tablero de entrada...

Resumen... puede ser que tenga cables finos y haya un consumo MUY elevado y al cortar/apagarse arruine los balastros.... en mi caso quemaba mas de 18 lamparas....

(Desarme las bajo consumo quemadas y el cap de 4.7uF estaba explotado!!!! y aguanta 400v otra explicación no encuentro) 

Si encuentra el fantasma cuéntenos....


Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 20, 2015)

shevchenko dijo:


> En la trifasica hay 1 Negativo y 3 positivos, entre ese negativo y cualquier positivo hay siempre si o si 220v acá en argentina. PERO entre los positivos tenemos entre 1y2=110 entre 2y3=220 y entre 1y3=380 si mi memoria no falla claro... nunca use 110 y 380 solo para la parte del ascensor y tablero de entrada...


 
:loco: Largá el perejil transgénico ! 

Entre cualquiera de las tres fases hay 380Vca

Y entre cualquiera de las fases y neutro hay 220 Vca


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 20, 2015)

en mi caso no eran los cables,toda la instalación fue echa por un amigo,que siempre exagera,
en cuanto al grosor de los cables,
tanto que luego no se puede armar las tomas,,,porque no entra el cable


----------



## carlosenati (Ene 20, 2015)

Para responder un poco a las preguntas ,la linea q*ue* utilizo es de 220 trifasica si presencia de neutro.
Lo curioso de esta instalación es q*ue* el primer piso es afectado pero el segundo no teniendo el mismo tipo de balastros y siendo alimentados de la misma llave.
en esta instalación también contamos con un elevador pero no se si eso tenga relevancia alguna en la falla ya que este tiene su tablero independiente.
Lo único q*ue* se me ocurre es re-cablear ya q*ue* todos piensan q*ue* es un falso del cable q*ue* este arañado y esta haciendo masa.
Aunque yo considero q*ue* podrían ser armónicos por eso estoy buscando posibles razones


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 20, 2015)

carlosenati dijo:


> Aunque yo considero q*ue* podrían ser armónicos por eso estoy buscando posibles razones



eso mismo es lo que pense yo


----------



## yosimiro (Ene 20, 2015)

Post 1
Y bueno la falla se origino *casi al mismo tiempo que se le quito el suministro de la casa alquilada y se tomo suministro de la linea trifasica de la empresa*.

Y luego
*
Post 9* "es de 220 trifasica sin presencia de neutro"

 se condice  con el *Post "7"* Entre cualquiera de las tres fases hay 380Vca.

Algo no cierra.


----------



## carlosenati (Ene 20, 2015)

Bueno solo utilizamos  las lineas r ,s ,t  midiendo en cualquiera de estas tres siempre me marcara 220vac,
Si mas no me equivoco el neutro se utiliza cuando se quiere sacar de una linea de 380vac sacar 220vac midiendo un neutro con cualquier fase d este.


----------



## J2C (Ene 21, 2015)

CarloSenati

Trata de explicar bien como es la distribución de energía donde te encuentras tu, no en todos los países aunque sean de Sud América es igual como tampoco son las tensiones ni las frecuencias de red.




Si es trifásica sin neutro/tierra, entonces debería ser trifásica de distribución *triángulo* !!!!!, por lo cual entre dos fases siembre habrá 220 VCA según lo que has indicado.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## zopilote (Ene 21, 2015)

Estan entendiendo muy mal, la empresa de energia suministra el servicio trifasico  con su respectivo neutro, si en un piso los fluorocentes se queman o es por que el neutro, esta sobrepuesto a un voltaje Vx que puede ser de 30 a 100V dependiendo de que tan mal esta aterrizado ese neutro. Tambien el voltaje causado por los motores de esa linea usada en el primer piso causan picos que destruyen a los balastros, el asunto es que el segundo piso esta usando otra fase para los 220V en el cual no hay tanto ruido, y no se queman los balastros.
 Tendrias que hacer mediciones para determinar la naturaleza del suministro electrico.


----------

